# A special thanks to Beer-B-Q



## fired up (May 4, 2010)

I have been meaning to do this for a while, I would like to thank Beer-B-Q (Paul) for being so helpful to me with the throwdowns.

Paul is the one who designs the throwdown banners and also helps with deciding the categories for each month. And other things that I am probably forgetting about. 

Paul, thank you very much for all your time and help.

Brad


----------



## meateater (May 4, 2010)

I say thanks to Paul And Brad both. May the smoke be thin!


----------



## werdwolf (May 4, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for the time and effort.  It certainly seems worth it with all of the Q VIEW!


----------



## ronp (May 4, 2010)

Paul is a good guy and tries to help put them together and judge.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 4, 2010)

I appreciate the thought, it is an honor to be able to help out and help other members with anything I can.  We have the greatest Smoking Group on the net here and I am proud to be a member...


----------



## chefrob (May 4, 2010)

thanks to ALL involved......great idea and it's fun to cook as well as see what others are doing!


----------



## treegje (May 4, 2010)

without such people it does not work
Thanks to you both


----------



## mballi3011 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks to the two of you for all that you are doing and you guys make it fun the compete in theses throwdowns. It is fun to come up with  new recipes for regular ole food. Thanks Again


----------



## bbq engineer (May 4, 2010)

Paul you are awesome for so many reasons.  A truly good guy.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2010)

Yes Paul, you seem like such a nice guy, especially for such an old guy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Bearcarver


----------

